# Polaris Scrambler 1000 Run.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris Scrambler 1000 (Speed Run) - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awesome. What's the top speed?

I'd love to get on one.


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> That's awesome. What's the top speed?
> 
> I'd love to get on one.


Pretty sure it's governed at 125km. This can be fixed however.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Runs very smoothly and sounds great too!


----------

